# Train parts"other than Ebay"



## Weshathcock (1 mo ago)

Hi all, looking for some websites or persons to get some parts. I recently purchased a old American Flyer 31031(40-50's) locomotive and I am in need of some parts. Any ideas? Other than Ebay?TY ahead of time.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A 31031 is a Gilbert HO B&O 0-6-0 switcher. It was cataloged in 1960. It is not easy to find parts for these. Try PortLines Hobbies. You can look at their online parts list but for HO it is better to call Doug directly.
Another possible source is www.trainrepairparts.com.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There are online stores like TrainZ and Only Trains
Doug Peck of Portlines Is top notch.
Also Jeff Kane of the Train Tender.

That should get you started.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 0-6-0 switcher? OMG You should find some one to restore it. It is rare. I had one gentleman who wanted some minor repair work done and the field wire broke. The engine was sent to at least to two other people to repair.
The problem is the reverse unit is mounted on the back stressing the coil wires.
Be CAREFUL and do not break them.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

T-Man, this is Gilbert HO, it has a DC motor, no reverse unit. You are describing the S gauge late production two step reverse unit. Here is the 1960 catalog cut.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A few extra bits of information. Gilbert used 3 digit numbers through 1956. Beginning in 1957 Gilbert switched to 5 digit numbers. A first digit of "2" is an S gauge item, a first digit of "3" is an HO item. A second digit of "0" is a set number. A second digit of "1" is an engine number.
What is really neat is the HO B6Sb is diecast while the S gauge B6Sb was made in plastic. Generally the HO engines only need a good cleaning and new brushes to run well. They only run on DC track power. They are very simple engines, unlike the S gauge universal motors and reverse units.


----------



## Weshathcock (1 mo ago)

Wanted everyone to know a found trucks for the old Gilbert A/F. #593 kadee trucks. They pickup power great.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

They look great and likely work better than the originals. I would not have thought of that solution.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Where did you get those trucks?


----------



## Weshathcock (1 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> Where did you get those trucks?


Tiny Tim's Trains Ashland, va but I did look them up when I got home. So they are out there.


----------

